# *Bootloader Unlock Research* Cheesecake Clarification



## Deodexed (Jun 11, 2011)

*This is a total repost from XDA :http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1281675*

The importance of this being posted here is why it is being reposted! Credit to phydo for this post! I am simply reposting on Rootz to get the word out! So far I have gotten 3 update files!
*

""""Begin XDA POST""""*

Intro

As the bionic has some changed paths from previous devices, this is to clarify how I got started using the Cheesecake method to search some servers.
Please note that I didn't think this up.

This method has been around for a while.

I'm only sharing my experience in trying to make it work on the bionic.

Kennethpenn even posted this first, but it was a little less clear and I thought more people might participate in this scanning if it was a little easier.

Also note: I am not responsible for whatever happens.
NOTE 2: IF your rom doesn't have update working (I heard unleashed works, but liberty doesnt work for this), you're SOL unless that feature is added back.

What you will need
an ADB setup.
Obviously, Root.
ClockworkMod Recovery set up on the phone.
You should have an FXZ Ready in case you mess up.
Root Explorer from market

Now an app does it all for you. Imagine that.

1. Okay, so, download THIS APP RIGHT HERE.

2. Install the app on your phone.

3. Open the app. Click the first button.

4. Reboot.

5. Open app, click second button. Select a server. QA And Staging servers seem most common for updates, but we need to check them all. The default is in Production -> master-blur.whatever.com if you need to get back to it.

6. now click third button in app to check for update. click setup (the moto account thing is bs). Now if it gives you a wifi error, that means the server is down that you chose. If the server is up it will check for an update.

7. If that didn't work, select a new server with button 2, and then check again with button 3.

8. Any comments in this post about the ghettoness of my app will result in replies including but not limited to A) Slander, B) flaming, and C) death. Try to keep the thread pretty on topic to cheesecake method and other info. I know my app can be refined, jcase has been giving me some tips on streamlining my programming and su permission reduction, but it does good stuff, don't worry. It even remounts system as RO when it uses it.

9. godspeed, guys.

What do I do if my phone finds an update?"

if you are uncomfortable dealing with it for sake of bricks / other bad stuff, let someone else know or post it in the thread. It will be attended to properly.
DO NOT INSTALL IT. IF YOU FEEL COMFORTABLE YOU CAN DOWNLOAD IT
Depending on what the update contains, it could brick your device. Get in touch with a developer ASAP if you don't know what to do. Post in this thread which server you found it on. load up adb. The file you found should exist somewhere in /cache. pull it to your computer. Then delete it. Be warned that the update after downloaded tries to install every 2 minutes and while typing a text i accidentally clicked install once. I almost messed myself up.

log onto chat.andirc.net and go to #bionic. You might find me in there.
Log onto irc.freenode.net and join #droidbionic and #bionic-dev. The bionic-dev channel is ONLY for dev-related talk. If you just want to kick it, converse in #droidbionic. 
Someone experienced here can help you, and let you know what you've found.

If you liked my work here, click the thanks button at the bottom of this post! Thank you all for reading.* """" END OF XDA POST""""*

*APP IS ATTACHED HERE*
View attachment 6111


*Here is what I found so far:*

5.5.893 Download here The word by P3Droid is you will lose root *CAUTION (your own risk!)*


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Cool im on it


----------

